# Please Help 06 GTO A4 Transmission Problems



## PushaBigz (Mar 2, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I have a 06 GTO A4 
And I'm running at very high Rpms once It shifts into 2nd gear. It's very weird because I have never felt it doing this before. For example it's running at 3000rpms when going 40mph and 4000rpms when going 50mph. It sounds like its having a hard time shifting into 2nd and it's tuff to get it to shift into 3rd. The car is far from stock and I need to get it fixed ASAP. Can someone please help??


----------



## Solidsnk1 (Mar 27, 2013)

How many miles is on the car?


----------



## elest05 (Jul 18, 2013)

Yeah I feel you there. My GTO is doing something similar but in 4th. Can't find any help. Sucks!


----------



## AZgoat (Jul 31, 2013)

Sometimes if your tranny has over heated, the valve body can get a build up and this can happen over time also. Remeber its valves closing and opening to shift from gear to gear in an automatic. If theres any build up on these valves they will have a hard time opening and closing to the point where they stay stuck open or closed. Best bet is to drop the tranny and have it looked at. 

What fluid are u using, how much power r u pushing, is it an after market tranny and what I used once I started making real HP was CASE tranny fluid in my 4L60E. Its for tractors but there is no real difference in viscosity. It has a 500* airiation point where with any other fluid out there is only 300*. The more hp the more heat specially in auto trannies, r u using a tranny cooler. That in itself wil help keep your tranny fluid temps cooler. 

Hope that helps.:cheers


----------

